# business plans



## kissdacream (Oct 31, 2007)

Where Can I Find A Good Outline To Follow To Make A Good Business Plan For A T-shirt Business


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

college/university bookstore should have bus. plan guide, but you may need to be a student to purchase.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Since you are online right now, I would google business plans and view a few. Make notes as you go along and draw an outline of what you feel would be needed for your particular business. 

No matter what you are looking at while researching, remember that some of the information in one companies plan may not be right for yours. I.e., a t-shirt company doesn't really have much need for a section detailing the history of the satellite dish. Just clip the sections you need, and remember the examples you look at are just that: an example. Don't be afraid to change a few things to nbetter fit your business. 

I would suggest the following, however: Write a brief summary of the entire plan, and clip it to the front. Alot of investors will only read the summary and if it fails to capture their attention, they will not go any further. Keep your financials realistic, and place them at the very end of the plan. I have heard some professional business planners claim that you should "pyramid" your plan to include the most important information at the top and work your way down. 

Another note, if you are using your plan for external purposes, such as finding investors, you might want to make sure the first few sentences in each section are the most crucial, and to the point. For the same reason I stated above, alot of people will only skim a plan at first, glancing over certain sections, and if you catch their interest, then, they will go a bit deeper.

Wheew, a bit long winded there, I know, but I hope I helped a bit!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> Wheew, a bit long winded there, I know, but I hope I helped a bit!


any help is great help.


hey members, you know banks and places like that already have the Business Plan forms that ask you the right questions and some even have Help Complete Guidelines eh!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kissdacream said:


> Where Can I Find A Good Outline To Follow To Make A Good Business Plan For A T-shirt Business


Just search the forum for business plan. A couple have been posted: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/business-plan/


----------

